# Do you have a mental illness?



## Soldier of fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

Clinically diagnosed at first, later proved misdiagnosed.


----------



## benoticed (Nov 14, 2012)

VeraH said:


> At the same time, I can't imagine being "me" without it, or without having experienced mental illness at a stage.
> 
> It shapes you. In retrospect, there are positive aspects, too.


Very true. Having a mental illness brought a lot of thoughts to my mind that i've never thought of before. A good experience and It was also one of the toughest things ive been through in my life, by far. 

But what i meant is just i hate the label, just like i hate most labels.


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

(infp) Well, i'm pretty sure I have ADD, three other people in my family have it, and I have basically all the symptoms. I am also SLIGHTLY ocd, it doesn't really effect my life to much, but (assuming I have it) ADD does... a lot.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

What if we're opposed to the DSM schema of clinical mental illness... does that mean 'would be clinically diagnosed'? Screw that, I'm going with the last one. Don't see why you can't be perfect and love yourself while also potentially being considered mentally ill by a bunch of narrow-minded bureaucrats and also occasionally going through phases where you obsess with diagnosing yourself with everything from depression to schizo-affective disorder (ironically discovering this to be a possible symptom of OCD, which doesn't help to say the least)– not to mention almost guaranteeing that the surveyor on who's survey you are openly ruminating about said survey will most likely draw the conclusion that you are indeed mentally ill.... Yeah, I'm going with the last one.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd rather pick the first AND last one. :happy: I have diagnoses bipolar II & yada yada I just say I have bipolar. It's 100% controlled on meds now, thankfully.


----------



## ZMX (Jul 2, 2012)

Diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome.

I have an easy time with life and friends. I do not take medication.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Lived with ADHD-PI since pre-school. Not sure if it's a mental illness, but my struggles relating to it have caused me frustration.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes, and I love myself and I am perfect


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

INTJ, bi-polar type 1 and my IQ is above average (127). Dunno how those things correlate? I don't think they do...


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

It's so nice to be among you other crazy fucks; look at our threads as a whole, they are so messy


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> It's so nice to be among you other crazy fucks; look at our threads as a whole, they are so messy


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Bipolar II, and a shit load of anxiety disorders.

I can be any type at any given moment!


----------



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm perfect, mental illness or not.


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

I was diagnosed with major depression a couple of years ago. Kept the most recent episode under control with therapy and meds and it went away, thank goodness. I finally mustered up the courage to tell my mom about my depression for the first time last week and she did not take it well. I'm honestly glad I didn't do it while I was actually depressed, her reaction would probably have been enough for me to off myself back when I was at my worst.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

Not any more  currently getting over depression though so I have in the past :L


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

I have ADD, OCD, and PTSD.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

I've been diagnosed with anxiety disorder.
However, I'm well on the road to recovery now.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

Statistically, mentally ill people are around 1 in 10 (probably a little higher). On this site, mentally ill people outnumber the boring– I mean normal– people 2 to 1. Pretty impressive.


----------



## frayonka (Jan 3, 2013)

ManWithoutHats said:


> Statistically, mentally ill people are around 1 in 10 (probably a little higher). On this site, mentally ill people outnumber the boring– I mean normal– people 2 to 1. Pretty impressive.


Seems to be quite usual for forums, especially if there are more than 20 members who actually post something from time to time x) I myself find it to be both a reason for feelings of saddness and pity, but also an interesting topic (are they actively participating in online discussions because they are not doing well on their real life or are they not doing well because they have too many opportunies to feed each other's darker side on online communities which then becomes reality, or, or, or). Have been through something similar when I registered to my first forum... since then, almost 4/5 of all members claim to have some sort of serious issues and mental illnesses. And I remember the time when this wasn't the case at all.

But of course, whatever the reason is it is no reason to overlook following difficulties and pain. That to be said, I really do wish you all all the best on your way of recovering and/or seeking a more bearable way of life. <3


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

My doctor says I have severe depression and social phobia, if that counts.


----------

